# Yeast Infection?



## tothewind (Feb 12, 2009)

So yeah, I don't know if anyone can give me help on this. Is it possible to get a yeast infection in one's armpit? Most of the hair in my right armpit is covered in like, crusty white shit that smells like fuckall. I can't wash it out, no matter what I scrub it down with, and even if I cut all the hair off, when it grows back, the shit comes back. It never happens to my left pit, and I really can't figure out what the fuck it is. Even like, Tinactin or similiar stuff doesnt bust this funk. Help!


----------



## Angela (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately it's very possible. I've had a couple of those before usually during the hot summer months when I can chafe badly if I'm not careful. The smell is horrible. Whatever you've got going on under your arm though sounds a little different that it doesn't wash out and keeps coming back. Try shaving it, washing it really good and then using cornstarch or something similar to keep it really dry for a few days and see if that doesn't get rid of it. Live culture yogurt also works really well at killing yeast. If it still comes back I don't know what else to tell ya other than go have it checked at a clinic.


----------



## stove (Feb 12, 2009)

I've heard (Can't recall where) that honey is a pretty good remedy. Also, there are a few posts (too lazy to search them out) on road medicine floating around this site, you might want to check them out. Good luck!


----------



## finn (Feb 12, 2009)

This sounds like a fungal infection, but I don't have any experience with it. My best guess would be white piedra, and I don't think honey will work- it's more of an anti-bacterial than an anti-fungal. Try shaving it and then using something like an anti-dandruff shampoo (selenium sulfide, cheaper) or tea tree oil (herbal but more expensive). Or even urine (who knows, it might work, and its free).

If it is piedra, it shouldn't be able to actually hurt you, it'll just make your pit hair stink and look funny.


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 17, 2009)

*TEA TREE OIL!*
i JUST got rid of an armpit fungus i've had for the past year and a half by treating it with tea tree and shaveing off the hair. try washing any clothes that come into contact with your armpits too cuz the fungus will live in your clothes too is my understanding. if you can't get your hands on tea tree try apple cider vinegar. good luck!


----------



## Ravie (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah that sounds like a fungus.


----------



## tothewind (Feb 24, 2009)

Fuck yeah! Tea tree oil cleared this funk up in less than two days use. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ravie (Feb 24, 2009)

yay! no more fungi-pits!


----------



## Nym (Mar 4, 2009)

wow...tea tree oil works for almost everything.
im glad i carry it


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 4, 2009)

your all welcome!


----------



## MoKarnagexvx (Jan 5, 2010)

So glad I found this thread- I just got this armpit fungus crap, fondly called spaghetti fungus by people I know. Years of bad hygeine so I have no idea why I just got it now. I'm gonna try the tea tree oil, I really don't wanna have to shave it all off...grr.


----------



## mbgeorge (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah i've heard lots of people say tea tree oil works, appearently so.. i got a really bad yeast infection on the inside of my thighs didn't know what to do and it fucking itched like hell i ended up going to the clinic and they told me that before they would prescribe me anti-biotics to rub monistat-7 on it... it cleared it up in a few days


----------



## anhelyca (Mar 24, 2010)

Intertrigo is a yeast infection of skin folds caused by _Candida albicans_. In areas of the body that have skin touching skin such as the armpits, groin, and under heavy breasts or fat folds, the environment is warm and moist. This is the perfect environment for _Candida albicans_, a yeast that is normally found on the skin, to overgrow and cause symptoms. Other factors that can cause intertrigo include:


Hot, humid weather
Tight or abrasive underclothing
Poor hygiene
Inflammatory skin diseases, like psoriasis, occurring in the skin folds
 To treat this treat this with anti fungal creams such as clotrimazole and miconazole
A drying solution such as Burow's compresses can be applied to the skin folds for 20 to 30 minutes several times a day to promote drying. I hope I help you with this


----------

